# 96 Jeep Cherokee Sport (xj) not firing/ stalling



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello my name is Danielle Crawn i have a 1996 Jeep Cherokee Sport XJ it has a 176,000 miles on it. A couple of mounths ago it started shuting off when ever you would come to a hard stop. but as the mounths progressed it got worse to the point that all you had to do was stop. The thing about all of this is that it didnt do it all the time only ever once in a while. but back in Oct. it started just shuting off then not wont to carnk. Now these have gotten worse. It only doses this when it gets up to running temp. it will turn over and over untill it dose like a jolt of engery and attempts to fire. when it dose this u can take a sparkpulg out and replace it in the boot then lay it on a grounded pice while ur turing the key & the only time u get a spark is when it dose the jolt. we have replaced the distributor, MAPP sensor, two crank sensors, fuel filter, and a coil. after all these parts it will run like its spose to for a couple of days then gose all the hell. The only way i have found to get this thing to start when it nocks off on me is to shot starter fulid directly in to the breather hole for the intake. I have tried everything that people have told me and then it starts again i am at my whitz end this thing please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!:facepalm::banghead:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Starter Relay?
do you get a check engine light with the shutoff or just the shutoff


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

ok well I put another crank sensor in this thing now when it turns over once again while its hot it just sets there & spluders tha hole time & won't catch. anybody any ideas because these 96s have 2 set of wiring harness & plugs. this thing has both types of plugs if this means anything????


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> Starter Relay?
> do you get a check engine light with the shutoff or just the shutoff


no it just shuts off without warnings & I've put a code reader on it & nothing shows up at all not even in the history.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

You wouldn't happen to know off hand what size engine it is would you, or a specific name of it like the Chevy Vortek.
I'm at a loss with the two harness and plug part, all I can think of is a duel spark system that maybe is half bad. Or has a bad electrical part that doesn't throw a code.


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

4.0 inline 6


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Misstrouble

* If your jeep is equipped with a factory alarm disarm it.*


When you crank the engine does it appear as if someone just pulled of the coil wire and just dies ? Is the spark intermittent ? Or lack of it ? The problem has been traced to the alarm shut down function. For mechanics this particular issue a very nagging one on the Cherokee sport, the manufacturer knows about it but hasn't given out a permanent fix to its factory installed system. If your jeep is equipped with power locks, push the unlock switch on the passenger side three times. This will re-set the system and then try a re-start. 

Note : If it doesn't succeed the first time around repeat the power lock sequence again. 


Please post back your results.


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

ok I have tried tha door lock thing & nothing. we put a new crank sensor on it this morning after leaving tha battery unhooked all night. it fired right up & ran perfect i drove it for about 30 miles came back then turned tha key off & on 4 times each firing perfect i let it set for a couple min. & nothing just turned over & over now it won't even fire off starter fluid


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

could it b a bad computer or from the flywheel bing warped just a little bit


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If the flywheel was bad, you would know it when it cranked over.

BG


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Your first post led me to believe that the engine wasn't starting at all, on your eighth post you said that you _drove for 30 miles after you disconnected the battery and then it quit after shutting off the engine. _ This changes everything, the computer erased any codes when it was disconnected from the battery so it went into its default mode. Its not a computer problem because the engine already ran. Right now after sitting for a few minutes, it doesn't know if the engine is hot or cold even if its been running. This is a classic sign of the O2 sensor (Oxygen sensor) giving false readings, but on the Cherokee's the O2 sensor affects the ignition system. 

There are 2 things you should do: 

1) Have a technician re-check the crank sensor because the difference in readings between a good & bad crank sensor is very small. Whoever the mechanic is has to be careful when making the diagnosis. 

2) Have the mechanic bench test the O2 sensor, if bad have it replaced erase the codes from the computer then re-start the engine. 



So far from your posts everything is pointing to it . 


post back your results.


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

how can u check 02 sensors bc me & my boyfriend r tha mechanic


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You need to determine what type of O2 sensor you have before you begin testing. 

There are 2 types of O2 sensors:

1) Single wire O2 sensor.

2) Heated O2 sensor. 

The heated O2 sensor tests differently, find out which one you have and we'll begin the diagnostic.

Tools you need:
Propane torch. 
DVOM.
O2 socket. 
3/8 drive ratchet.
Wiring diagram.


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

we put a new upstream o2 sensor & still same thing


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Misstrouble said:


> we put a new upstream o2 sensor & still same thing





Misstrouble,


Please be patient, we humbly ask you not to take drastic action by replacing parts at random without consulting with us. It will save time and your money. 

2 Questions: 

1) Does the engine still start if you disconnect and reconnect the battery after the codes have been erased ? 

2) With ignition on, does the engine fire up after moving the shifter up an down several times ?


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

1: answer -yes if u reset tha computer it will fire all day every time u do that. 
2:answer -no no in park or natural.
my problem is i dont have time bc this is my transportation back to college in Oh from Nc


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

If I understood your answer correctly to the second question meaning that the engine wont fire but it does spin when you turn the key in park or nuetral... correct ?


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

correct. it will just set & turn over & over but won't crank


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Turn over and crank mean the same thing, i.e. the engine rotates

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Real stupid question here on my part
(1) are all the grounds in place and correct? one loose ground on a Jeep can ruin your day
(2) whats the battery voltage? I'm not sure about yours, but mine wont start if the battery drops below 10 volts due to a switch inside the alt that stops it. Maybe yours has something similar?


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

all grounds have been cleaned & retached. & it has a brand new battery bc we killed tha old one back in October tryn to start a derby car. im sorry for this but all you have told me has nothing to do with it when it gets hot wat every is causeing this controld tha spark & fuel bcwe put a tester on it & ita way to tha injctors & has pressure buts not releasing it till it doses that spark of energy then


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Misstrouble said:


> correct. it will just set & turn over & over but won't crank





Go to the fuse box on your truck and locate the fuse for the ASD relay (Auto Shut Down) see if its blown. If it is remove the ASD relay (ignition off) the relay should de-couple if its shorted, swap it with a known good one. Re-install it and attempt to restart with a good fuse. Does the engine start ? 


Note: Do a quick inspection on the harness look for wires that could be touching the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

grounds have been cleaned & reatached. battery is brand new


----------



## Misstrouble (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok well denver everyone keeps saying fuel pump I changed it with a spare one I had @ my house it help some on when u fire it up when its cold. But once again still once it warms up it wont crank up just turns over & over this is now tha 3rd starter I've had to put on it & it not crank sensor I've checked tha one I have & it's tested better than tha one I got from tha parts house


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Stalling after warm up could be the IAC or the MAP sensor, start by cleaning out the throttle body and the IAC solenoid thoroughly with decarbonizer. The IAC plunger should move in/out freely when you apply voltage, if there is a dead spot replace the IAC. If everything checks out test the MAP sensor.


----------

